# Nissan Juke-R Video #4: Swapping in the GT-R Engine



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

After releasing the first image of the GT-R powered Nissan Juke-R yesterday, a video documenting the install of the twin-turbo V6 powerplant is a bit anticlimactic.

Still, the Juke-R has created a lot of buzz (it's almost as though it was designed exactly for such a purpose) and most anyone who might get excited about such a project is certain to enjoy some technical babble about making the swap, not to mention a gallery of pics showing just how tight a fit the big engine is in such a small space. So enjoy.

Watch the video after the jump:

More: *Nissan Juke-R Video #4: Swapping in the GT-R Engine* on Autoguide.com


----------

